# Don't like the weather?



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wait an hour and it will change... Started Black Friday with 60 degrees and very light winds. Setup on my lastest spot and incoming tide died out. Then as the boat swung around on the ever building wind we got a nice one. Things looked good for quality monster cats.










Temps drop 12 degrees and wind kickes up to 25 mph. Then it rains and winds shift yet again. We fish the outgoing tide hard but only get dinks. After several hours the temps are still dropping and a reel go off screaming. The fish comes off...DARN..

We move a few more times and get one more nice cat. 










By the time I put the boat on the trailer it is 42 degrees with a bone chilling wind.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LOL. It is fishing. Nice fish.


----------

